# For Sale: 120 rolls of Ice & Water Shield, $32 ea



## tedhayes

Name brands, bought a truck load from a guy who deals w/ insurance companies. The boxes got wet. Its located in chattanooga, Tennessee. Shipping could possibly be arranged thru a 3rd party. Chattanooga is 7 hours from st louis, 5 hours from cincinnati, 8 hours to the pa state line on I-81. Ted 423-763-88788. It can be broken up in lots of 10


----------

